# General > Pets Corner >  dogs!

## Leanne

I have just spent 3 hours baking for my visiting mother in Law! I made madeira cake, banana loaf and dundee cake. I left it to cool at the back of the worktop and went to the loo - came back an all of it was gone. Puppy proceeded to punk in front of me - guess I know which dog it was to tell off  :Wink: 

Why can dogs not resist stealing? They had breakfast, dinner and leftovers from our dinner but still managed to eat 3 1kg cakes!!!

Rant over - thankyou for listening  :Smile:

----------


## Kathy@watten

Lol can empathise completely I have locusts here too...all be it not dogs they are well behaved and rarely nick food, but I have a rogue 4 year old with a capacity to eat like you would not believe (he is a skinny wee thing) today I lost the contents of the fridge..all the cold meats and half a block of cheese, pots and pots of yoghurts, and probably lots of otherstuff I can't play the fridge memory game too well. Buy a quick cake for the MIL and dust with icing sugar....sometimes needs must!

----------


## neepnipper

I know how you're feeling.

I spent ages making a gorgeous carrot cake, infused it with orange and lemon juice, iced it, placed it on a plate ready for visiting family, nipped out for 2 minutes, come back in the kitchen all the dogs are looking innocently at me and half the cake is missing! Never did suss who the culprit was.

Cats are just as bad, had a perfectly roasted chicken sitting on the table in the kitchen ready for visiting brother-in-law and his wife, popped out for 5 minutes only to come back to the cat happily munching its way through it!

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

welll i spent ages making friends with new kitten for a jack russel to try and eat it.... GRRRRR

----------


## Vistravi

One of our cats stole our raw chicken still in the bag we had frozen it in  ::  He was renamed dinner stealer! ::

----------


## ciderally

our tomas had a packet of 8 pancakes last night....and a pk choco digestives night before....all is put away tonight...

----------


## Leanne

> Never did suss who the culprit was.


Oh we did! It was the one who vomited in front of me!!! Glad I'm not alone. I suppose I should be flattered that he enjoyed it  ::

----------


## hails4

Our dog had half of the Christmas turkey last year, we left it to cool off on the back of the worktop, nipped to the loo an came back to find the back door open and the turkey gone. Worse of all the dog looked so proud of what he done, hubby weren't to happy though!!

----------


## ffg

> Lol can empathise completely I have locusts here too...all be it not dogs they are well behaved and rarely nick food, but I have a rogue 4 year old with a capacity to eat like you would not believe (he is a skinny wee thing) today I lost the contents of the fridge..all the cold meats and half a block of cheese, pots and pots of yoghurts, and probably lots of otherstuff I can't play the fridge memory game too well. Buy a quick cake for the MIL and dust with icing sugar....sometimes needs must!


 

you have clearly forgotten the pork joint lol

----------


## cuddlepop

Dileas sometimes is called Bramley as she loves there "exceedingly good cakes". :: 

Managed a whole pkt once.

----------


## BINBOB

My baby basset ate £ 50 when a puppy,chewing through the contents of a new purse,purchased only 2 days before.
All was refunded by Halifax!! ::

----------


## Kathy@watten

Oh Binbob what a fab idea, my Lab might have to eat my newly stuffed wallet! Am a bit skint at the moment and could do with the bank giving me some money....might even be able to get on home insurance!...Do you think they would pay out if perchance my wallet had been accidentally covered in pate? How would they know there was no real money there too?

----------


## BINBOB

> Oh Binbob what a fab idea, my Lab might have to eat my newly stuffed wallet! Am a bit skint at the moment and could do with the bank giving me some money....might even be able to get on home insurance!...Do you think they would pay out if perchance my wallet had been accidentally covered in pate? How would they know there was no real money there too?


Well...............the form asked where money was...[bits of it]....in dogggy tum.Then where were the other bits???Handed over several soggy bits of notes!!!
U do need bits of notes.....hehehe... ::  ::

----------


## jings00

my mate discovered her cat had taken a chicken home, she opened the living room curtains in the morning to discover a dead hen on the grass and feathers everywhere!

----------


## Leanne

> my mate discovered her cat had taken a chicken home, she opened the living room curtains in the morning to discover a dead hen on the grass and feathers everywhere!


Shush!! I'm trying to convince the other half that the cats wont touch the chickens when we get them  :Wink:

----------


## purplelady

remeber my old cat fluff coming home with a string of sausages lol someone went without dinner that nite lol x

----------


## jings00

> Shush!! I'm trying to convince the other half that the cats wont touch the chickens when we get them


i should say that the cat was a longhaired chicken cat, not often seen in caithness.

----------


## Aaldtimer

Oi! You lot....this is a DOGS thread! ::

----------


## Leanne

Got my revenge! He's booked in to be de-pompomed next Tues  ::  ::  ::

----------


## DanaFlett

My cat on a normal day hunting in the outdoors of dunnet would come back with the normal mouse and odd rabbit,but a couple of weeks ago she managed to catch a weasel,we were very supprised as weasels are very vicious and vigilant,we got the weasel from her but sad to say it died shortly afterwards,from a bite in the back of the neck.

----------


## Leanne

> My cat on a normal day hunting in the outdoors of dunnet would come back with the normal mouse and odd rabbit,but a couple of weeks ago she managed to catch a weasel,we were very supprised as weasels are very vicious and vigilant,we got the weasel from her but sad to say it died shortly afterwards,from a bite in the back of the neck.


Mine got someones ferret once! From in their house. It brought it back alive and unharmed and we returned it to its owners - they were stunned to say the least. It was almost as big as the cat!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Oh cats are just as bad! Fintan constantly steals food! Grr! 

Tonight i had a plate of sausage rolls out, covered in tin-foil. All gone! That was about 30 sausage rolls, but im sure he had brenon in on it too! 

If there is any kind of chicken on the go the cats sit on the freezer and wait for their scraps. Then they come through when you are eating your dinner to get more! Cats lol

Get birds taken back to us too. A wee present at the back door in the morning! Better than some presents they have left us  ::

----------


## Nettie

My Labrador and Border Terrier keep busting into the vegetable patch to steal the carrots, cabbage, courgettes and raspberries!!! my hubbie is a vegetarian but I didn't expect the dogs to copy him!!!!  ::

----------


## jings00

> Oi! You lot....this is a DOGS thread!


miaow!!! lol. sorry :-)

----------

